# Question about driving with reels on a rod rack



## Ramp70 (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a rod rack like the one pictured below, although mine is mounted in the rear. Last year I had a reel handle disappear. I didn't think much of it; I assumed it must've been loose and fallen off and that I'd find it eventually. But I never did.

Then this year I lost two more. The only thing I can think of is that they are coming unwound in the wind while I'm driving. Has anyone come across this problem?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Ramp70 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that they are coming unwound in the wind while I'm driving. Has anyone come across this problem?


"how" are you driving_ with your rods in the racks_ ??
(what speed, what distance, yada yada yada).


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Good question…personally I would not have my rods and reels in the rack on the highways


----------



## Ramp70 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I live in North Carolina and fish the Outer Banks. On the way to the islands, the reels are inside my truck. But once I get there, I put everything together and they stay in the racks until I go home. So there is some highway driving with the rods and reels in the rack, but not much. It's mostly beach and in-town driving.

I just can't think of what else could be happening. It's not uncommon here to see a rack like mine mounted on the front and loaded with 8-10 setups, going 60 MPH+. I have just never heard of anyone losing handles like I am. 

I've been looking around the internet this morning for some sort of cover or bag that will cover the reel and handle.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I go to the hardware that has the bungee type cord in bulk. I buu 15-20 feet of it. I cut what I need to pull over the top of the reels to hold them down in the tubes so they cannot bounce. I may lose a handle next week but haven't yet. I also have some clothesline wire that I run through them if stopped in a store. etc. I have a lock on one side. yeah its simple to cut but it stops the grab and run drug addict thief. I found out about a thief this week. Left my truck and trailer sitting within view of the road while I was on a loader doing some deer stand lane work...........bastards got my phone. Just glad I did not catch them. It would have took 911 to cut them out of their car.......


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope. Never had that happen to me. Had a rod bounce out of the rod holder once, going too fast thru the ruts on the beach. I’ve driven with my rods in the rack and on top of the Jeep roof in a Thule ski rack, still not problem. I would suggest reel bags that you can cover your reels and still use your rack. Even if the handle comes loose, it stays in the bag. Also, strapping the reel and rod in the rack with a bungee cord is always a good plan. 😉 Good luck!


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Are you sure somebody’s not playing games with you!
I’ve also had kids take my handles off the reels walking down the beach while landing a fish!
Come back and find little foot prints in the sand and my handle next to them!
If you say that they are literally disappearing by the time your driving and stopping and nobody could be there near them that’s just weird lol!
Are these reels rigged up or just free spinning while driving?

EA


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

perhaps a SMALL drop of loctite BLUE only on the handle stud threads and let dry before use (not squirted into reel whatsoever). I've not lost a handle but plenty of frame screws and bearing cups have backed off over the years on boat and truck.

Not Red, unless you don't want to service it again. 

I like the reel covers anyway because they keep some sand out. Just make sure you wash them and reels well upon return- especially the neoprene- they will hold moisture; i.e. salt against your reel...bad find if you stick it in a corner until next season.


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

i do two things when driving with the rods in my rack. while it is front mounted i take the rod and break it down in half or however it comes apart and put the bottom of top half on the reel seat and use two velcro strips to hold the two halves together. i also buy large rubber door stops from dollar store and put one in each place a rod is and that keeps it from spinning around while driving. i also face the rod so reel is not facing the direction i am driving.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Velcro type cable tie straps are available. I use some for extra fly reel spools to keep the line on the spools. They're a lot less costly than "reel straps" sold for fly reels. They're handy to have, and unlike the regular type plastic wire ties, they can be reused over & over. 

You could then strap the reel handle to the reel body to keep it secured. I'm presuming that your issue has been with spinning reels. Then use the bungee cords to keep the rods/reels secured in the rack. 









Buy VELCRO® Brand ONE-WRAP Thin Ties Online


Buy VELCRO® Brand Thin Ties online for organizing wires and cords. These low profile fasteners are pre-sized to make appliance and electronic wire and cable management quick and easy.




www.velcro.com


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Easiest solution... clip your rig off before you travel. Tie a single over hand loop in your line. Pull the line through the loop making another loop that can be sinched tight. Place over the knob and tighten your line. Then even if it miraculously falls off it's still on the line.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

To each their own. The last thing I would want to see is my custom rod and good reel getting beat up with road dirt, rocks, or sand. I can see using them when moving from one fishing spot on the beach to another as this is usually done at lower speed less than 25 MPH..


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

What Benji said- looping line over will keep tension on the handle so it won't unwind, and also keep tension on upper half of rod to keep it in ferrule. I used to keep rods inside (Expedition) and MAYBE in cart holders while on beach. I recently got a hitch mounted basket and having additional SS long tubes fabbed up as of now for the long stuff. 

At the recco of Da Big Tuna, I got a Thule rack for roof and love it already- will be breaking it in tomorrow.

Where is Steve? Haven't heard out of him since May...


----------



## Ramp70 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I ended up buying some velcro cable ties and they worked great.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Thorhammer said:


> Where is Steve? Haven't heard out of him since May...


----------

